# Rescued---GA - terrified golden mix at DeKalb - rescue only!



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

This terrified little girl is at DeKalb - she is rescue only.

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17110502

i want to point out this little golden mix who is in need of rescue and very scared...

Jamie (ACO) said "She is very urgent."







 

ID32557_Cage 302 
*Golden Retriever [Mix] *

*Medium







Adult







Female







Dog







Pet ID: 32557 *

   
 

*More About ID32557_Cage 302*

This little girl is a small Golden mix. She weighs about 40 pounds. _*She is extremely terrified of people.*_ When she is in her kennel she comes up to the front of the cage and seems happy. Once you go into her kennel it takes a while to get her out and once she is outside she just tries as hard as she can to get away. She gets along well with the dogs in her kennel. This girl is special needs and if she is going to have a chance, needs to be rescued by a rescue group who has experience working with dogs like this. Please contact us if you are interested in helping this girl. Intake date: 3/27/2010

Lost and stray animals are held at Dekalb Animal Services for five (5) business days in order to give their owners a chance to reclaim them. After that time period, adoptable animals are held as long as space allows. 

















*My Contact Info*


Dekalb County Animal Services

Decatur, GA
404-294-3088
It is my understanding that she has been cross posted extensively, with no response. I am told she is too much of a mix for the GA golden rescues. 

OK - an update as soon as I got her posted:

A rescue in New York may be interested, if she temp tests OK. _*IF *_she goes there, she will need sponsorship if anyone is interested in helping her. When I hear more and have a link for donations, I will post.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I hope that rescue can take her! Poor little thing.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Such a little girl to be so very scared.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Spartan Mom said:


> OK - an update as soon as I got her posted:
> 
> A rescue in New York may be interested, if she temp tests OK. _*IF *_she goes there, she will need sponsorship if anyone is interested in helping her. When I hear more and have a link for donations, I will post.


 
Please keep us updated on the status. Would be willing to help sponsor.


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

sharlin said:


> Please keep us updated on the status. Would be willing to help sponsor.


I'm told that she's being temp tested tomorrow. They think it will go well, as there have been no reports of aggression - she's just unsocialized, shy and very scared. 

When I hear more from my contact in GA, I will post - hoping for good news :crossfing


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'll keep my fingers crossed and prayers said for her.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Poor little thing. I hope someone helps her soon.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

What a poor little thing. I hope the test went well today?!?


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

This little girl is now known as Farrah - a beautiful name for a beautiful girl 

Her temp test went well - no aggression noted. She will be spayed soon and hopefully heading north to Peppertree in the next couple of weeks - possibly as soon as next weekend.

The cost of her spay/rabies/HW test has been donated (thanks Terry!), but transport will need to be covered. In addition, it is expected that Peppertree will have to work with her for a while because she is so shy and unsocialized.

The rescue is being coordinated by Friends of DeKalb Animals. This group was started in July 2010 by the founders of Animal Action Rescue in GA. Any donations beyond expenses incurred by Friends of DeKalb will be forwarded to Peppertree.

Donations can be made by paypal - their e-mail is [email protected], or through their website: http://www.friendsofdekalbanimals.org/How_to_donate.html 

Please designate your donation for Farrah.

Thanks!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

How wonderful.

Since Terry :wavey: covered Farrah's spaying and vetting, I'll use some of my "rescue" money to help with the transport.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Farah*

Spartan Mom: Thank YOU SO MUCH FOR UPDATING US!
You are all so wonderful. Bless all of you for being so willing to help this poor, terrified, little girl!!


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

As soon as I read this I figured it was Peppertree
OK - an update as soon as I got her posted:

A rescue in New York may be interested, if she temp tests OK. IF she goes there, she will need sponsorship if anyone is interested in helping her. When I hear more and have a link for donations, I will post.

Temperment is KEY for them. Golden heritage is next. 
Congratulations Farrah.

Terry, are you temp fostering her too?
Getting to be quite the Peppertree connection. Welcome to my team.


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

Hali's Mom said:


> As soon as I read this I figured it was Peppertree
> OK - an update as soon as I got her posted:
> 
> A rescue in New York may be interested, if she temp tests OK. IF she goes there, she will need sponsorship if anyone is interested in helping her. When I hear more and have a link for donations, I will post.
> ...


The e-mail I got only said a rescue in New York, but I immediately thought Peppertree too - but I didn't want to post without knowing for sure.

I don't think Terry will be temp fostering her, but she did help get her placed at Peppertree. I'll let her fill you in on how


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Me, too*

When I heard a rescue in New York, the first one I thought of was Peppertree.

Hope Terry updates us soon!!!


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

Terry is not temp fostering Farrah - and says she really didn't do anything to get her placed at Peppertree. She says to give all the credit to Chrissy, who founded AAR and Friends of DeKalb Animals, and Peppertree.

A little plug - if you're in Georgia, or just interested in helping animals there, please check out the Friends of DeKalb Animals site: www.friendsofdekalbanimals.org

They were founded in July with a goal of saving 50 dogs a month from DeKalb by sending them north. In August, their first full month of operation, they transported over 40 dogs north. They have working arrangements with several northern rescues who take the dogs and place them. It's an all volunteer operation, funded by donations.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Spartan Mom*

Spartan Mom

Thanks for sharing this from Terry.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so glad to hear that she's safe!


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Yes, Peppertree is a wonderful rescue that I have been dealing with for many years now. Here is their link if anyone is interested
www.peppertree.org


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

If needed, maybe Farah and Audrey could be transported together?


----------

